# Finished up this 1978 Little Red Express



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Finished up this little red express its 1/25 scale I painted the truck red and painted the bed woodgrain,I change the tires and did white lettering on them,I wanted smaller tires for the front and bigger for the back instead of all of them the same side thanks for checking it out


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE (I'm droolin') I want to get my hands on a couple of those to build one as the LRE and then I owned a REAL '78 Dodge Avenger 150.....Was all black tho!

NICE work!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is one fine looking truck, Rob. Great Job!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

WoW !!! Great looking Little Red Express !! I remember a friends father owning one of these. I think it came factory with wooden bed rails too. And if I'm not mistaken it was the fastest production truck made at the time. I believe it had a 340 HP engine.
And again, if I'm not mistaken, she had a sister truck. It was the exact same truck. But came in black with gold pin striping. And was called Warlock.

You have done a beautiful job on this build !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> WoW !!! Great looking Little Red Express !! I remember a friends father owning one of these. I think it came factory with wooden bed rails too. And if I'm not mistaken it was the fastest production truck made at the time. I believe it had a 340 HP engine.
> And again, if I'm not mistaken, she had a sister truck. It was the exact same truck. But came in black with gold pin striping. And was called Warlock.
> 
> You have done a beautiful job on this build !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


...your close....The Little Red Express truck had came with a High Performance Mopar "LA" 360 "5.9L" (ALMOST peaking Police Interceptor power ratings of that era)...

The Sister truck was the "Warlock", you were right, BUT, the stripes were not gold, they were white, on an all black truck, and it too came with the same engine as the Little Red Express Truck....BOTH were based off the '76 - '79 Dodge Avenger 150 trucks at the time and they were were thee last "Muscle Car" (even tho, they were pick-ups) vehicles of the time.....

In real life they bring in a nice penny if all matching numbers, AND in good condition....Just like ANY of the old Mopar's that were nick named "muscle" by no other description!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> ...your close....The Little Red Express truck had came with a High Performance Mopar "LA" 360 "5.9L" (ALMOST peaking Police Interceptor power ratings of that era)...
> 
> The Sister truck was the "Warlock", you were right, BUT, the stripes were not gold, they were white, on an all black truck, and it too came with the same engine as the Little Red Express Truck....BOTH were based off the '76 - '79 Dodge Avenger 150 trucks at the time and they were were thee last "Muscle Car" (even tho, they were pick-ups) vehicles of the time.....
> 
> In real life they bring in a nice penny if all matching numbers, AND in good condition....Just like ANY of the old Mopar's that were nick named "muscle" by no other description!


You are probably right about the engine. But as for the gold pin stripes. I can only say that I seen one of the Warlock trucks back in the day(They weren't nearly as popular as the Little Red Express). And it definately had gold pin stripes. And after doing a google search, I see plenty with gold stripes.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Yes they had gold stripes made to replace those from the originals, (I owned a one with white stripes!) was factory black with what was white stripes. The gold stripes were made to replace the white ones, to look as tho they were like the LRE to match the gold ones! 

BUT the Warlock, originally was offered with White stripes, Do you remember the year of the truck? As I think in '79, they actually came to offer both but the white ones remained the true "Warlock", (Not sure if they had or not, but I thought the "goldish" stripes wasn't called a "Warlock" but was identical to the actual offering. 

The last years of these 2 trucks the LRE and the Warlock had insurance issues as they were part of Dodge's "Adult Toys" line.... And had the Gold stripped one to be what was said to be a lesser version of the actual "Warlock" for the younger drivers and higher insurance rates.

today, however I know of smaller engines, with more HP rating then the either of them had back then! NOW take those old motors, rebuild them, and add in the new stuff from todays engines and I bet, you'd have a bit more HP then years ago. I mean the new "Hellcat" Challenger seems to be something pretty serious compared to the Pony Car HP wars going on between the "Big 3"......


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> Yes they had gold stripes made to replace those from the originals, (I owned a one with white stripes!) was factory black with what was white stripes. The gold stripes were made to replace the white ones, to look as tho they were like the LRE to match the gold ones!
> 
> BUT the Warlock, originally was offered with White stripes, Do you remember the year of the truck? As I think in '79, they actually came to offer both but the white ones remained the true "Warlock", (Not sure if they had or not, but I thought the "goldish" stripes wasn't called a "Warlock" but was identical to the actual offering.
> 
> ...


I really don't remember what year the truck was. But it was the only Warlock I ever seen up close. And it was rare to even see one going down the road. But back then, you seen a lot of the LRE trucks. It seems they were the far more popular of the two. But I'm sure you got your facts right,....you usually do.


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well thank you very much glad you like it I remember the warlock the black n gold I never seen any of those around here


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> WoW !!! Great looking Little Red Express !! I remember a friends father owning one of these. I think it came factory with wooden bed rails too. And if I'm not mistaken it was the fastest production truck made at the time. I believe it had a 340 HP engine.
> And again, if I'm not mistaken, she had a sister truck. It was the exact same truck. But came in black with gold pin striping. And was called Warlock.
> 
> You have done a beautiful job on this build !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Thank you very much glad you like it ,I do remember the Warlock the black n gold I just dont see any of those around here anymore


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> That is one fine looking truck, Rob. Great Job!!



Thank you glad you like it it was a fun build


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE (I'm droolin') I want to get my hands on a couple of those to build one as the LRE and then I owned a REAL '78 Dodge Avenger 150.....Was all black tho!
> 
> NICE work!



Thank you glad you like it and wow thats awesome you owned a real 1 but its gets a ton of looks


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> WoW !!! Great looking Little Red Express !! I remember a friends father owning one of these. I think it came factory with wooden bed rails too. And if I'm not mistaken it was the fastest production truck made at the time. I believe it had a 340 HP engine.
> And again, if I'm not mistaken, she had a sister truck. It was the exact same truck. But came in black with gold pin striping. And was called Warlock.
> 
> You have done a beautiful job on this build !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you glad you like they are awesome Trucks my older brother had a 1.1 I wish he would have kept it ,it really turn some heads


----------

